

TechStar's Brad Feld Discusses Accelerators vs. Incubators - oldmill
http://youtu.be/wNad4MPWLcY

======
ohashi
TL;DR:

Accelerators are giving money and investing in companies. Adding value through
mentorship, money, etc.

Incubators are taking money and investing in things like infrastructure.
Colocation isn't inherently beneficial.

------
benatkin
I don't believe Brad Feld has an official role with TechStars besides being a
mentor (of which there are dozens). He also wrote a book with TechStars
founder David Cohen. His main position is with The Foundry Group. Just FYI.
<http://www.techstars.com/program/mentors/bfeld/>

~~~
tbrooks
I believe he's more than a mentor - he founded TechStars.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techstars>

~~~
benatkin
Wow, thanks for pointing that out! Interesting to see Congressman Jared Polis
on the list too. I'm having trouble finding other sources, but I pulled up the
source cited by the Wikipedia article and it says they were partners:
<http://www.dailycamera.com/archivesearch/ci_13072183>

